# Why doesn't anyone like Earendil?



## Link (Dec 5, 2002)

I'm new here and I've been doing alot of looking and reading around, and I notice that Earendil never gets any respect around here. You've all seem to forgotten about him. Let's take a quick look at him:

*Quoted from the Encyclopedia of Arda*



"The hero who sailed the Great Sea at the end of the First Age. He long sought a way to Aman, to seek the aid of the Valar against Morgoth, but the way was hidden. After the Sons of Fëanor attacked the Exiles of Gondolin seeking the Silmaril, Elwing his wife escaped and came to him at sea, through the power of Ulmo, in the shape of a white sea-bird bearing the Silmaril on her breast.

Through the power of the jewel, it is said, Eärendil was at last able to find a way to the Undying Lands, and there stood before the Valar and begged their aid in the wars against Morgoth. The Valar listened to his plea, and sent the great force that finally conquered the Dark Lord and freed Middle-earth.

Eärendil's father was a Man (Tuor), and his mother an Elf(Idril, daughter of Turgon, King of Gondolin), so he and his wife Elwing and their sons were given the choice of race to which they wished to belong. Elwing chose Elvenkind, and Eärendil did so too for her sake. He now sails the high airs with the Silmaril upon his brow, shining as the morning and evening star. "

This quote also excludes the fact that in the War of Wrath, Earendil led the Eagles of Thorondor against the Great Host of Dragons, which were driving back the Armies of Valinor, and fought for a whole day. Finally Earendil slew the greatest of the Dragons, Ancalagon the Black, and brought about the ultimate downfall of Melkor. Plus, Ancalagon was the greatest being that any Child of Illuvatar could ever slay. No Elf or Man could ever KILL ( I capitalize "kill" b/c we all know Fingolfin fought Morgoth, but did not slay him, and was himself killed) an Ainur, so Dragons (especially the greatest dragon) were the next best thing. Then, Earendil (through his son Elros) is also responsible for the greatest race of men, the Numenoreans. (Maiar could be killed, b/c Glorfindel and Echthelion both slew Balrogs (corrupted Maia) at the sack of Gondolin. Dragons are considered mightier than Balrogs).

Talk about greatest elf..................(okay, he was half-elven, but then became a full elf).


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 5, 2002)

I like Eärendil. He was somehow left out of the "Greatest Elf poll"  and he wasn't included in the Greatest Man poll because he chose to be an Elf. Oh well.

Welcome BTW.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 5, 2002)

I love earendil. Theres no reason not to. Its just he's escaped some of the polls because people are confused on whether hes and elf or man.


----------



## BrandonBrassbow (Dec 6, 2002)

i too like Earendil. he's a good guy. quite great were his doings.


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Dec 9, 2002)

I think that Eärendil is not very popular because of the abstractiveness of his deeds. They are fit into one side of the silmarillion and in that there is mostly talk about the war of wrath there. 

Húrin Thalion


----------



## Elennainie (Dec 10, 2002)

I, too love Earendil!!!  Actually, this passage concerning Earendil is one of favorite images from the entire Sil. I consider it one of the most beautiful passages there written:



> Now fair and marvellous was that vessel made, and it was filled with a wavering flame, pure and bright; and Earendil the Mariner sat at the helm, glistening with the dust of elven-gems, and the Silmaril was bound upon his brow."


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *I like Eärendil. He was somehow left out of the "Greatest Elf poll"  and he wasn't included in the Greatest Man poll because he chose to be an Elf. Oh well.
> 
> Welcome BTW. *


Let's say he is a kind of border-like-case.Very unpleasant actually ...
But personally I like him,but I don't like his wife.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 10, 2002)

What did Elwing do to earn your dislike?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 10, 2002)

She wanted to stay in Valinor,while Earendil wanted to go back and to stay man.But that's my personal opinion,I feel it in such way.If it hadn't been Elving,Earendil would have decided to stay a man.


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Dec 11, 2002)

He wouldn't have gone back to middle earth I think, he would just have died in Valinor as one of Illuvatars secondborn. I think he said that he said something in the meaning of: "You choose Elving, for I am now tired of the world." I think this would mean that he would have lied down adn rested there he was and never returned, given up his life freely. It is not in the nature of things that a man can talk to the Powers and then return as nothing had happened to Middle earth.

Húrin Thalion


----------

